# help wanted pleasssssssssssse



## 95336 (May 1, 2005)

i have a 1994 winebbago elante which has a built in hoover under the bed. now this hoover seems to have power as it is making the noise of a hoover when switched on but no succsion (dont know if this is how u speel it) whatsoever, but part of the contraption under the bed seems to have a blowout hotair thing attached with plenty of succsion, can anybody please help as going on holiday soon, trying 2 get everything working before i go, i can email pics if thiscould help. THANKX


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Might sound daft but have you checked the hose isn't blocked


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *anisa*. If you email me some pictures of your *suction* problem? I will see if I can try and figure it out for you. :wink:


----------



## 95336 (May 1, 2005)

yes i hav checked the hose but even with the hose out ther is no suction, i have a good idea how they work as i had asmaller american rv last year with near same hoover, completely baffled, yes i will email pics soon thanks for your reply,


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Email sent in reply. If that is not the answer? Maybe someone else has some ideas? Here are the pics:-


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Time I think to buy a Henry 8O


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Time I think to buy a Henry 8O


 :? :? :? :? :? Is that some ancient Nautical term? :wink:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

> Is that some ancient Nautical term?


....................... Your thinking about Roger the cabin boy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Here's...roll of drums....HENRY

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/vacuum-cleaner/henry-cylinder-vacuum-cleaner-hvr200/reviews/


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Now I feel a right Henry myself. However, they already have an in-built Hoover system that just requires sorting out. Maybe a biscuit tin lid will sort the problem out. :roll:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hey you two !!

How come your online status is different in here to the front page of the site?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Because we are pretending not to be here. :wink: We are Doppelgangers.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I find it hard enough just being in the one place


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Surely you must be aware it is possible to chat in the UK, the USA, Spain, France, etc, etc all at the same time without actually being there. :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

John,

As you imply, without some reassuring text to accompany the pictures, it is hardly surprising there is no suction ......

Dave
PS Having very recently bought a Dyson Animal (Henry was the other one - quite different- that we considered) we are currently coping with the embarrassment of what it sucked up on first go .....


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

It's all sorted and running OK now Dave. They found the missing parts. :roll:

By the way. You didn't do what I'm thinking you did with your's did you?


----------

